# tas-a-dar-bandeira kandengue...



## jacquitabailarina

Hello, this is a conversation written in informal internet language...if anyone could help me in translating it, that would be super helpful!!! Thank you...

   tas-a-dar-bandeira kandengue. isso tudo e vontade de aparecer????????/

  epah vc k sabe. tenta ser more discreto. nem 2do e p'ra por na "parede". fica p'ra proxima. vou bazar 6ta jogas amanha?

  mas n te preocupes n ha maka


----------



## Vanda

jacquitabailarina said:


> Hello, this is a conversation written in informal internet language...if anyone could help me in translating it, that would be super helpful!!! Thank you...
> 
> tas-a-dar-bandeira kandengue. isso tudo e vontade de aparecer????????/
> 
> epah vc k sabe. tenta ser more discreto. nem 2do e p'ra por na "parede". fica p'ra proxima. vou bazar 6ta jogas amanha?
> 
> mas n te preocupes n ha maka



Poor Jacquita, this is almost another language.  Let me try ...
You are making a gaffe Kandengue. Do you want to expose yourself so much?
Well, it's up to you. Try having a low profile. nem 2do (not sure about this one). It is for the wall (to place/put it on the wall). So, next time. I'll leave on Friday. Are you playing tomorrow?  Anyway, don't worry. There is no maka (don't know this one).


----------



## jacquitabailarina

Thank you for attempting that! I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Carfer

nem 2do = nem tudo (two+do) then not everything is for the wall 
There is no maka maybe = no problem
_Maka_, if a remember this right, is an african word which means trouble, mess, brouhaha


----------



## spohreis

Hello,

"nem 2do e p'ra por na "parede" = We needn't tell everything.

It is a guess.


----------



## amistad2008

Será que "nem 2do" não quis dizer "nem doido" ?


----------



## Vanda

Foi o que eu pensei Amistad. 2(dois)do... mas estas linguagens são tão traiçoeiras que nem quis sugerir.


----------



## amistad2008

E o que seria o "Kandengue"?


----------



## Vanda

I believe is the nick of the person.


----------



## jacquitabailarina

By "nick" I think you mean "nickname" and I've never heard the person who wrote this use that as a nickname before, but I guess it is possible.


----------



## amistad2008

Deve ser isso mesmo... Valeu!


----------



## andre luis

Internetês com typo, e o "bazar" seria vazar?
Cada um...


----------



## coolbrowne

Oops! Careful here 


Vanda said:


> You are making a gaffe Kandengue. Do you want to *expose yourself* so much?


To *expose yourself* is generally taken in the sense of "*indecent exposure*".

However, here
*aparecer* = *to show off*​So
*isso tudo é* vontade de aparecer? = *is all that* your way to try to show off​where [*isso tudo*/*all that*] evidently refers to something before, possibly the previous message (_Hey, I am entitled to a little speculation too_ ô meu )

Regards, ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Carfer is right. _Maka_ is an African word. From Angola, to be specific. Another Angolan word is _kandengue_, which means child, or kid.


----------



## Vanda

> To *expose yourself* is generally taken in the sense of "*indecent exposure*".



hihihi. Dead by the false cognate! The phrasal verb never came to my mind.


----------



## coolbrowne

Beleza, Dom Casmurro 


Dom Casmurro said:


> Carfer is right. _Maka_ is an African word. From Angola, to be specific. Another Angolan word is _kandengue_, which means child, or kid.


It looks like, as a team, we got all of it except for *bazar*. I suspect it is
*baixar* (misspelled) *baxar* (finger slip: Z ix next to X) *bazar*​So it would be "I'll come by/crash on Friday", But what do I know?


----------



## jacquitabailarina

Wow you guys are really helping me out this is awesome...the person talking is from Angola! Also...the isso tudo refers to something his friend wrote on his "parede" or "wall" on facebook...thank all you again!!


----------



## spohreis

coolbrowne said:


> Beleza, Dom Casmurro It looks like, as a team, we got all of it except for *bazar*. I suspect it is*baixar* (misspelled) *baxar* (finger slip: Z ix next to X) *bazar*​So it would be "I'll come by/crash on Friday", But what do I know?



Olá, no Brazil existe uma gíria para "sair de um lugar": *vazar*.
Por exemplo, "Ele vazou da festa". Algumas pessoas trocam o *v* por *b* em algumas palavras para soar engraçado.

Por exemplo, "Vamos ver o próximo filme do Hulk." "Bamos ve o próximo filme do Hulk?"

Foi o melhor que consegui fazer.


----------



## Carfer

spohreis said:


> Olá, no Brazil existe uma gíria para "sair de um lugar": *vazar*.
> Por exemplo, "Ele vazou da festa". Algumas pessoas trocam o *v* por *b* em algumas palavras para soar engraçado.


 
Aqui há bem mais de uma quinzena de anos o meu filho adolescente usava '_bazar_' precisamente com o significado de _'ir embora'._ Os amigos dele também. Curiosamente, era uma coisa só de rapazes. Nunca a ouvi à minha filha nem às amigas. É possível que ainda se use e uma coisa é certa: eles não trocavam o '_v_' pelo '_b_', portanto julgo que o calão português será mesmo '_bazar_'.
'_Maka_', tanto quanto me apercebo, usa-se agora muito menos do que quando eu era jovem. Naquela época justificava-se por efeito da guerra colonial, visto que era raro o rapaz que não fazia uma passagem forçada por África de pelo menos dois anos e logo depois ocorreu o regresso dos colonos. Hoje, talvez só se use entre os portugueses de origem africana.


----------



## spohreis

Carfer said:


> Aqui há bem mais de uma quinzena de anos o meu filho adolescente usava '_bazar_' precisamente com o significado de _'ir embora'._ Os amigos dele também. Curiosamente, era uma coisa só de rapazes. Nunca a ouvi à minha filha nem às amigas. É possível que ainda se use e uma coisa é certa: eles não trocavam o '_v_' pelo '_b_', portanto julgo que o calão português será mesmo '_bazar_'.
> '_Maka_', tanto quanto me apercebo, usa-se agora muito menos do que quando eu era jovem. Naquela época justificava-se por efeito da guerra colonial, visto que era raro o rapaz que não fazia uma passagem forçada por África de pelo menos dois anos e logo depois ocorreu o regresso dos colonos. Hoje, talvez só se use entre os portugueses de origem africana.



Olá Carfer,

Eu fiz uma busca e encotrei o seguinte:

*12 *Sair: _Entravam por uma porta e vazavam por outra_.  http://michaelis.uol.com.br/moderno/portugues/index.php?lingua=portugues-portugues&palavra=vazar

bazar
ba.zar
_ sm_ (_persa pâdzahr, _via_ ár_) *1* Estabelecimento onde se vendem objetos de armarinho, calçados, chapéus, cristais, quinquilharias etc.* 2* Loja onde se vendem objetos usados, mas de certo valor.* 3* Pavilhão provisório, onde se vendem, à sorte, objetos ali expostos.* 4* Centro de comércio, empório.* 5* Rua de lojas no Oriente.  
http://michaelis.uol.com.br/moderno/portugues/index.php?lingua=portugues-portugues&palavra=bazar


----------



## Dona Chicória

I understand "bazar" as a typing mistake, as in Brazilian keyboards "V" and "B" are side by side.

But it could either one, "vazar" and "bazar", as Carfer suggested.


----------



## jacquitabailarina

For bazar, I think this is the most likely meaning in the context :::

_bazar_ _ir embora, bazar_ (slang) _ir embora, vazar_ (slang) to go away/home

This is from a wikipedia article on Angolan Portuguese.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

jacquitabailarina said:


> For bazar, I think this is the most likely meaning in the context :::
> 
> _bazar_ _ir embora, bazar_ (slang) _ir embora, vazar_ (slang) to go away/home
> 
> This is from a wikipedia article on Angolan Portuguese.


Brilliant. And this is the final evidence. Case closed.


----------



## olivinha

Wow! Now that's what I call team work!
Estão todos de parabéns!


----------



## WAMORZINHO

amistad2008 said:


> E o que seria o "Kandengue"?


 |Eu acho que é candanga.


----------



## coolbrowne

Acho que não 


WAMORZINHO said:


> |Eu acho que é candanga.


*Dom Casmurro* já explicou no post #14


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Sorry!!
Mas que povo super culto conversando no chat!
Eu não entederia tão fácil!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Vejam que verbete interessante encontrei no Aurélio:





> *candengue*
> [Do quimb. _ka_ (pref. dim.) + _ndenge_.]
> Adjetivo de dois gêneros.
> Substantivo de dois gêneros.
> 1.Angol. Menino ou menina; criança:
> "passavam o tempo a jogar a pedrada com os outros candengues do bairro" (José Eduardo Agualusa, _A Conjura_, p. 167).


E este outro:





> *maca*
> [Do quimb. _maka_, 'conversa'.]
> Substantivo feminino.
> 1.Angol. Moç. Discussão acesa; bate-boca:
> "surgiu então uma grande maca, desejando a maior parte da gente debandar." (Arlindo Barbeitos, _O Rio, Estórias de Regresso_, p. 37).


----------



## spohreis

Carfer said:


> There is no maka maybe = no problem
> _Maka_, if a remember this right, is an african word which means trouble, mess, brouhaha



Estava procurando o significado da palavra "kuia" e encontrei a palavra "maca". Então me lembrei deste post. Do http://luandanews.blogspot.com/2005/09/dicionrio-angolano-portugus-explicado.html

*Maca, kijila* - problema
Exemplo:
- Não tem maca!

De http://casadeluanda.blogspot.com/2008/03/dicionrio-angolano-de-m-z.html
Maka – Problema.


----------



## ignisvandevol

li a correr, diria que 2do e 6ta é "segundo" e "sexta" tal como "2nd" e "6th/friday"


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



ignisvandevol said:


> li a correr, diria que 2do e 6ta é "segundo" e "sexta" tal como "2nd" e "6th/friday"



Também pensei nisso quando li da primeira vez ou então que fosse _doido_, mas como já apontaram, é mais provavél que seja *tudo *_(2 = two; two + do = tudo)_ - apesar de ser  muito estranho. Como a Vanda falou, isso não é português - nem aqui, nem em Angola. 

Até.:


----------



## ignisvandevol

Pois, não se usa esse tipo de jogos, como em inglês, na nossa língua.


----------



## coolbrowne

Perdoe o atrevimento do expatriado mas não posso concordar





ignisvandevol said:


> Pois, não se usa esse tipo de jogos, como em inglês, na nossa língua.


Embora eu não aprove tais usos, tenho visto o pessoal que usa "chatspeak" em "português"  _fazendo questão_ de cometer esse tipo de atentado ao nosso idioma.

Cumprimentos


----------

